# Blood in poop !!??!?!



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

So far everything had been going great with Yoshi, he's been eating enough and such... But this morning, when he pooped, it was like a little pea-sized squirt, and around it was really soft and snot-like, and there was some blood!! It was just enough to see the red left on the pad when I picked it up, and a tiny bit on the paper towel...

What could this be from!?!!??!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It could be coccidia, sounds like it to me. It's pretty common for puppys to get it, all 3 of mine had it when I got them, or showed up soon after.
Take a stool sample with you to the vet, it's eaily cleared up with medicine. Oh, did I mention a vet visit is in order? Any time you see blood in the stool they should see the vet.


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

Any of the intestinal parasites could cause blood in the stool, as well as colitis and numerous other illnesses. Make an appointment and bring a stool sample with you to the vet. Coccidia and Giardia are hard to detect at times but there are new tests now that just focus on the 2, it's more expensive but more accurate.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I just called the vet, I'm going to drop off a stool sample for them to test, and they'll get back with me right away about what it is, and if we need to take further actions.... Now I just need him to poop again!!

Man, that scared me!! I feel so bad for the little guy...  Thank you both for your help!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Good luck Piggiepi! Keep us posted!


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

bonnie went through a short bout of this--there was nothing in the stool sample and it cleared up on its own in a few days. What the vet told me was that if it's just a little bit of blood its not a whole lot to be concerned about, but if it's really dark blood or the stool is black and tar like, then that could be an indication of intestinal bleeding and would call for an immediate vet visit. good luck, i hope everything is ok with your new baby!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

It was definitely fresh blood... And I'm still waiting for him to poop again... Sigh. the Vet's office closes in 2 1/2 hours... He just ate a ton, so I hope some comes out soon! One thing I have ben noticing these last few days is that when he sits on our carpet, he always makes sure his little butt hole is on the carpet... And then just this morning, I noticed he was actually scooting a little bit on the floor. So now I'm thinking something is just irritated... But I'm definitely bringing a stool sample into the vet just to make sure.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Ive been there before and I know exactly how you feel. I had to rush ZOla to the emergancy vets when this happened to him cuz it was real bad and he felt all warm to touch and looked sick. The vet just gave him an injection and said not to fed him for a day and make sure he drank plenty of water mixed with sugar and salt. 

They also recomended LUVE bio yogurt, I swear by it. It is good for dogs as it is for humans. It has something in it which helps settle the stomach and clear up infection. 

Good luck at the vets and keep us posted


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm still waiting for him to poo!!! The vet closes in an hour!! 

But they are open on Sunday, and he doesn't seem to be bothered, or sick in any other way. If I can't get a stool sample in today, I will tomorrow.

Where is LUVE yogurt available to purchase? Is it something for human consumption? I'll gladly pick up some of that and see how it turns out. 

Man, I've kept him playing and running around and everything... and no signs of having to poo yet!  Thank you for your help!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

any organic plain yogurt is good for their stomachs! i buy mine at the regular grocery store, they have organic brands there. i give it to rocky and oscar they love it! and it helps their intestines. :thumbleft:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Please don't blow this off. Lots of puppys get coccidia and guardia, it can be treated successfully. But if left untreated it can kill your puppy. Take the stool sample in and have it checked to be safe.


----------



## Louise_uk (May 13, 2006)

I am sorry I cant be of any help, the only time it has happened to Tia was when she had been spayed and the vet said it was normal. I hope he is ok tho - keep us posted.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not blowing this off! He finally pooped at 1:30, and I RUSHED to bring it to the vet's office before they closed. I left my name and his name with it (they have us on file) and they said they'd call the second they have results. I'm really worried about him!

After we left the vet's office, I ran to PetsMart (about three miles from where we were, four from home) to look at a car booster seat for him to get him used to that, and while we were there, he pooped in his carrier! This was about 45 minutes after he pooped before going to the vets... It got on everything, I had to wipe him off with wet kleenex in the car, and take everything out. I even had to throw away his favorite toy.  It wasn't really diarrhea, but there's definitely been some soft stool around the hard stuff. I didn't see any blood in that, but it was smeered before the time I saw it, so I'm not sure if there was, I just didn't see it.

So now I'm waiting to hear from the vets office. Jason and I are going ot bathe Yoshi tonight to make sure he's clean. I wiped him off with wet wipes when I got home, but I'm not comfortable bathing him myself...

I'm honestly thinking that the loose stool is because of the NutriCal. I gave him a little more yesterday than I usually do because he didn't eat very much at one meal. I've been trying to transition him to Wellness, but he doesn't really like it. He's on Iams right now, which makes him a poop-factory UGH and I want to get him off of it. But he hasn't eaten enough of the Wellness for this to be from switching. But I also don't know what the blood is from... So now I'm so nervous and anxious to hear back from them...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Awww, I hope that he is okay. I'll keep my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Ever since my last post, Yoshi seems to be doing fine. His poo is normal, and he's been acting just like he always does... But I still can't wait to hear back from the vets office to clear all of this up! I hope they call early tomorrow, cause I'm still so worried about my baby...


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

the semi loose stool is prob from the wellness.. its a richer food, sometimes that happens for a day or a couple when they switch over. as far as blood.. idk-hopefully he got into something you didnt notice and thats why his poop looked bloody.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Would it be the same if I switched him to Nutro? He doesn't seem to like Wellness, and I just want to get him on anything good that (obviously) isn't Iams. He's such a little poop factory on Iams, cause of course the main ingredient is corn... sigh.

I'll let everyone know what the vet says when I hear from them.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Any new foods can cause loose stools but don't usually cause blood to be in it. 
The reason your told to switch to a new food slowly is to prevent the loose stools. It's not always possible though because when the dog likes the new food better than the old they will usually pick out the new food and not eat the old.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Keep us updated!

Was he vaccinated for Parvo?


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

Acidophilus powder is awesome to use to treat diarrhea! that is the live microbial in yogurt and some holstic foods are putting it in as well cause it helps maintaine and balance good flora in the gut. I love Nutro Ultra, a lot of dogs that were on wellness, evo and a few others couldn't handle the richness of those foods but when switched to the Ultra they did a lot better. If a holistic food seems too much for him altoghether then you might want to go with the Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice. Let us know how the stool sample comes out. Like I said though coccidia and giardia especially can be hard to detect in regular stool samples and I actually had to submit 2 samples in before it came back positive for coccidia.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Ugh!! They didn't even check for anytrhing other than parasites!! So now I'm probably going to have to bring in another sample to have tested for coccidia and giardia.... and he JUST pooed and I threw it out... it was the wettest I've seen it... Very watery diarrhea...  I know something is wrong, cause I've only been feeding him Iams since this happened. No treats or anything.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Can you retrieve what you just threw out? When my girls have messy poops that I need to take in I just cut the pad around the poop and take the cut out part pad and all.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I talked to the technitian at the vets who did the test on his stool. I told her about everything, the diet changes, the straining to poop, and such, and she said that the giardia parasite has to be see right away or it dies in a matter or moments, so if there isn't an improvement in the next 24-48 hours, bring him in and have him poop there, and then they'll get that under the microscope asap to look for it. But she said it just sounds like he has a really sensitive GI tract, and since it's fresh blood, usually that's just from straining, especially cause the wellness that he did eat probably caused some irritation since it's such a rich food... She definitely gave me no reason to be worried, but she said if it continues to be a problem then I could/should bring him in and get that tested. She also said about the very loose stool today that if that continues I should give him boiled rice or hamburger, or even give him 1/4 tsp Imodium... So I'll see how everything goes... and if it continues, I'll most likely bring him in tomorrow before they close at 8pm.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Did she say anthing about coccidia? All 3 of my girls had it and were treated with Albon. It took a few rounds of medicine to get it to go away, but it's very common in puppys.


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

That tech needs to go back to school. The SNAP test for giardia is so highly accurate, it's test results come back in 8 minutes and the fecal can be fresh, previously frozen or stored at (i think) 35 degree's f for up to 7 days!!! Also if the dog goes, you grab it and run it over there within the hour it's still picked up with the SNAP giardia test. Fresh blood in the stool along with mucosy or watery stools is a sign of giardia and coccidia.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh man... After hearing that, I'm going to call them back...

If he has either of those, would he be acting normal?? Cause I see no difference in the way he acts... My boyfriend keeps saying "oh he's fine, listen to the vet tech," and I'm listening to you guys.. So now of course I'm sure this is going ot be our first fight... UGH!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, my girls acted fine other than the bloody, mucusy poop. The mucus and blood seemed to be worse in the morning. Since I knew after I got my first chi that it was common, I took the other 2 in as soon as it appeared and they gave me the medicine. Lelaska's was very stinky also, so even though they didn't see any parasites they wormed her anyway and after taking the Albon she has been fine ever since.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

We went through Coccidia and Giardia when Corky was a puppy and he had stools with blood like you are describing. Please get a stool sample to the vet asap because Coccidia and Giardia are 100% treatable but can be bad news if let go for too long. We almost lost Corky to it. We got him to the vet on an emergency visit and the vet said he would have died overnight if we hadn't have gotten him in that day. Thank goodness he recovered and is happy and healthy now!

If it is Coccidia and Giardia, make sure you clean all kennels etc thoroughly as it can reinfect them. Also keep your pup away from areas outdoors where he may have pooped before.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

find a new vet.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

& your boyfriend needs to be understanding, does he want to come on here and read posts from members who's dogs had problems and went downhill in a mater of moments? this is something to take seriously & i don't feel like your vet should be brushing this off, especially if they have come to no sure conclusion.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to teach him to poop outside... If I don't bring him where he's pooped outside before, I can't train him to go outside.... So what the heck am I suppose to do?! This is so frustrating!!

I'm just going to be very firm with the people at the office when I bring in his other stool sample. Is this something that can be tested in a matter of minutes, so I can know what's wrong before we leave the office? I want him to be treated ASAP, and the people there need to know that.

Now I'm waiting for him to poop again.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, that vet tech is an idiot! And I know that my vet would NOT let a little Chihuahua puppy be running around with bloody diarrhea!! Oh my! Coccidia CAN be hard to catch in a sample so most vets will give the Albon even if they don't see anything because just because you don't see anything doesn't mean it's not there. I would DEFINITELY find another vet.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Demi had coccidia when I brought her home. It causes what you are seeing loose stools and blood. If it goes untreated yes your pup can get sick. This can be tested while you are waiting and also can be tested on stool from hours before put in the fridge and can withstand a 30 min ride to the vet. I know this because this is what I did. Just call them and tell them you want him tested for coccidia and giardia and make an appointment. Yoshi will be fine don't worry.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I know for sure that the vet didn't tell this technician that information.. The vet that we saw when we first went there seemed very intelligent, but if this technician keeps telling me the same thing, I'm going to ask to speak with the actual vet, not a tech.

I called them and told them I'm bringing in another sample as soon as he gives me one, and they're going to test it the second I come in and I'm going to wait for results. I'm also going ot ask them for that medication even if they don't see anything. And if they won't give it to me, I'm going to speak with the actual vet... The people in the office are very snotty people. I live in a very rich area, and I definitely don't fit in, and I hate dealing with the people here. I always go to my regular doctor about half an hour away cause I don't feel like switching to someone closer in fear that this could happen with MY health and stats. Ugh! I can't stand this area! I told my boyfriend that the second our lease is up, I want out of here, for numerous reasons, and boy I hope we get out of here.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Also, if stuff like this continues to happen there, I will find another vet. There are plenty in this area. I just hope they're not all like this.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Good Luck!
And please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

For future reference, if this is Coccidia or Giardia, is there a way to prevent him from getting it again in the future, medication-wise?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Hmmm....I don't think so. But on the bright side none of my girls have gotten it again. The older girls didn't get it when Lelaska had it, but I picked up the pads as soon as she pooped. Maybe it's mostly a puppy thing :dontknow:


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree with lalaNlucky. When Corky had Coccidia and Giardia I knew that blood in Corky's stool was not normal and actually went to three different vets before I found a vet who took me seriously and found out what was wrong with him. Had I found a vet sooner who listened to me, Corky would not have suffered for 4 days like he did. I did all I could but as a new Chi/puppy owner I didn't know what else I could do and trusted the vets were doing what was necessary but they were just telling me it was worms or upset tummy, etc. Thank goodness we found Corky's and Lizzy's current vet when we did or we may have lost our little man. Be persistant and demand what needs to be done. If they don't find parasites in the first sample, take another. Corky had 3 stool samples before the Coccidia and Giardia were found. I hope everything turns out good.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Piggiepi said:


> For future reference, if this is Coccidia or Giardia, is there a way to prevent him from getting it again in the future, medication-wise?


You can help prevent it by keeping him away from other dog's feces and contaminated drinking water. Sometimes coccidia happens from stress. I guess all dogs have it in their system and sometimes it flares up and causes problems. I have had Corky on a probiotic from the time he got over his problems. It keeps a healthy balance of flora in his digestive system.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

have you seen the blood again? was it just a little or a lot? when rascal came home i tried to slowly switch him over to the wellness, but peanut was already on it, so he refused to eat his other food. He has diarria/loose stool several times for a day or so, and once there was blood in it ( i freaked out, and brought him in to make them test for everything) i dont know if you happened to notice, but did it look like there was blood cause his butt was bleeding, or was it like in the poop. (gross i know) but his was just like that because he had gone more then his little butt was used to in one day, and the wetter diarria can irriate them.his butt was bleeding a tad, it wasnt in the poop really. test for everything, your better safe then sorry, but if it was a one time occurance, im not sure you should still treat for those illnesses if he tests negative for them. they are little animals, i wouldnt medicate unless its what they have.


also food wise wellness is a good food.. the puppy blend is just really rich ( caused my guys to have horrible gas) i switched them to the simple solutions and they loved it. there are other good foods. timberwolves, innova-might cause loose stool for a day or so as well- due to reg potato(prob go more towards the regular innova instead of the evos-chis tend to gain weight on evo) natual balance is good, with the nutro its better then iams, but they will still poop a lot. if your going to go nutro then use the nutro ultra- but i would suggest wellness, innova, timberwolves, california natural. cause those are all human grade meat, and the ultra doesnt have all the good stuff for the coat and skin that these others do.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

2nd. i would start talking to other vets, dont risk waiting, a dogs stool is an indication to their health (as with other animals) and if something is not right with it, it needs to be delt with immediately! even if it is something simple, it needs to be made clear that that's what is wrong & here is the proof


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

peanutlover said:


> have you seen the blood again? was it just a little or a lot? when rascal came home i tried to slowly switch him over to the wellness, but peanut was already on it, so he refused to eat his other food. He has diarria/loose stool several times for a day or so, and once there was blood in it ( i freaked out, and brought him in to make them test for everything) i dont know if you happened to notice, but did it look like there was blood cause his butt was bleeding, or was it like in the poop. (gross i know) but his was just like that because he had gone more then his little butt was used to in one day, and the wetter diarria can irriate them.his butt was bleeding a tad, it wasnt in the poop really. test for everything, your better safe then sorry, but if it was a one time occurance, im not sure you should still treat for those illnesses if he tests negative for them. they are little animals, i wouldnt medicate unless its what they have.
> 
> 
> also food wise wellness is a good food.. the puppy blend is just really rich ( caused my guys to have horrible gas) i switched them to the simple solutions and they loved it. there are other good foods. timberwolves, innova-might cause loose stool for a day or so as well- due to reg potato(prob go more towards the regular innova instead of the evos-chis tend to gain weight on evo) natual balance is good, with the nutro its better then iams, but they will still poop a lot. if your going to go nutro then use the nutro ultra- but i would suggest wellness, innova, timberwolves, california natural. cause those are all human grade meat, and the ultra doesnt have all the good stuff for the coat and skin that these others do.


Ultra most certainly does have the omega's and good stuff for the coat and skin. It also uses human grade meat. Nutro isn't just better than Iams, it's better than a MAJORITY of the pet store brands on the market and Ultra is just as good as the others you named. Mine are on the ultra and there are maybe 5-6 poops a day between the 2 of them. They eat all day long though (free fed) If i fed them twice there wouldn't be that much stool. Some dogs can't tolerate a holistic diet at all though so no matter what brand you try they won't do well on it. I like Nutro Natural Choice lamb and rice formula. Some of the royal canin foods are just as good but the chi one has ground corn. I'm not a ground corn fan, corn gluten meal is a better choice but i'd rather it not be in there at all.

As far as the blood goes, if there's tinges of blood ON the stool then it's coming from irritation but if you see it mixed with the mucus and stool then it's more than just irritation. Sometimes a fecal test needs to be repeated a few times before coccidea or giardia is picked up and detected.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I know this is a silly question, but is there ANY way to make a dog poop!?!!! He hasn't pooped since 11 this morning... and I'm getting frustrated because I've been waiting forever to bring in a stool sample to the vet!!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

This may sound sick lol but take a match yes the kid that start fires. Take one out lick the end of it and stick it in the butt. This will cause him to push it back out and they will poop. If he does not poop that means he did not eat or has nothing to poop. This will not hurt your dog in anyway don't stick the whole match in just about a 1/4 or 1/2 way in.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

thank you, I'm going to try that. we don't have matches, but I'm sure I an find something that size. jason and I got sick of waiting to be able to get something to eat, were out rigt now for a few minutes picking something up. we left him in his pen with his pads and no toys or fod or anything. hopefully we'll go home to some poo.... *praying*


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

snowflakechi said:


> That tech needs to go back to school. The SNAP test for giardia is so highly accurate, it's test results come back in 8 minutes and the fecal can be fresh, previously frozen or stored at (i think) 35 degree's f for up to 7 days!!! Also if the dog goes, you grab it and run it over there within the hour it's still picked up with the SNAP giardia test. Fresh blood in the stool along with mucosy or watery stools is a sign of giardia and coccidia.


You need to understand that not every clinic has the snap tests.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

He pooed while we were gone!! yay!! Which means now we have to eat really fast and bring it in!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

they called me and told me it came up negative for coccidiaand giardia. would you guys recommend bringing a sample to another vet as well? I think I'm going to bring one to the humane society. they will make sure, and probably ask for two samples. they are very thorough from my experience with them with my moms cat. his poop from when we were out getting food had no blood and was very solid. should I bring a sample to humane society, or settle with what they found? I'm worred, but relieved that at least they didn't find anything there.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I would wait to see if it happens again. If he is now solid I would keep my fingers crossed that it stays that way. If it's giardia or coccidia it will be back, you can be sure!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

If you see the blood tomorrow morning save it and take it in!


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I personally would take one more sample in. As I posted, it took 3 samples to diagnose Corky with Coccidia and Giardia. The fact that the poop was solid and blood free is a good sign though. Usually with Coccidia and Giardia it only gets worse, not better. Keep us posted!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

everyone has there own opinion on food. and thats acceptable. i do not agree that nutro is up there with wellness, innova etc. but thats my opinion. i do know ive known 2 dogs on the ultra (both chis) that had dry flaky skin, and as soon as they switched food it cleared up. ultra doesnt have the fish oils in it fo r skin, it just has the omega 3 and 6 fatty acids. while other foods have both. rascal and peanut poop once a day, and simba poops 1 sometimes 2 times a day. like someone said in another thread the best food out there is the food that works best for your dog.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

So far, hisstool last night, like I already mentioned, was very healthy. It wasfirst thing this morning as well!!! (^_^)

I think I may buy some Royal Canin today and see if he likes that. What could trying it hurt.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

sigh... of course after I post that his stool is much better, he poops on my carpet.... And there's some snotty stuff at the end of this one as well. Should I bring it in to get tested? There's definitely no blood. He was just scooting his butt around the carpet. Originally the vet told me that if it's just wet at the end it's because the colon can't always take out all the excess water from the food. He told me that without even asking if Yoshi had wet stools. 

The people at the vet's office are getting so sick of me.... And it doesn't even open for another 40 minutes. Is that too long to let the sample sit here?

What would you guys do?


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

peanutlover said:


> everyone has there own opinion on food. and thats acceptable. i do not agree that nutro is up there with wellness, innova etc. but thats my opinion. i do know ive known 2 dogs on the ultra (both chis) that had dry flaky skin, and as soon as they switched food it cleared up. ultra doesnt have the fish oils in it fo r skin, it just has the omega 3 and 6 fatty acids. while other foods have both. rascal and peanut poop once a day, and simba poops 1 sometimes 2 times a day. like someone said in another thread the best food out there is the food that works best for your dog.


Ultra has fish oil flaxseed oil, sunflower oil all for skin and coat. I've taken a nutrition course and we compared and broke apart MANY pet foods on the market and without knowing which where which foods Ultra came out on top, it came out over the innova, wellness and a few others that use BARLEY as an ingredient. Barley contains tanins (as does corn, rice, sorghum etc but rice has the least amount of them) and tannins prevent the body from processing the meat protein that is in the food. Not many people know how to pick apart ingredients they read something on the internet and let that factor their opinion. When you break ingredients down little by little and not know which brand is which you'll be amazed. 

sariss, yes not every clinic has the snap tests but for the tech to say what she said was wrong. perhaps that clinic don't know about it and if she mentions the snap test to them it might have them do some research as to what's "new" in veterinary medicine.


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

put the sample in the fridgerator and you can bring it to them.


a way to make them poop without putting a match up the rear would be to take their temp.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

One thing I used on Corky once to get him to go poop is put a warm wash cloth on his bum. It kind've relaxed him. He liked sitting on it too...strange pup! Anyway, about 15 minutes later, he pooped!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

call other vets a-sap get 2nd opinions, seriously.
tell them what he was tested for @ your vet & what came up negative & see if they have any other different suggestions as to why his poop isn't normal.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Not sure if you took his poop in or not. I believe you said you just switched food? This is what I would do, do not feed him any treats or any other chew things bones etc. Let him get used to his food and then watch his stools. Stress can cause alot of what you are seeing as well and switching foods can also.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

All of his stools ever since he's started eating the RC have looked more normal... And this morning, he didn't even eat any of the Iams I gave him, so I think I'm only going ot offer him RC from now on and watch his stools... *crosses fingers* I think it really was just stress, but we'll see.


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

His stools are more improved because of the corn gluten meal and 2 types of rice in the food your feeding him, those ingredients tend to bulk up stools. Not saying they are bad, I like corn gluten meal as opposed to the ground corn, IF corn has to be used at all.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree. It sounds like coccidia or something like that. I would definitely take your baby to the vet ASAP! Please keep us posted!! Good luck, and well wishes for your little one! =)


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh wow. I hope everything turns out to be ok. I thought Tito had blood in his stool once and rushed him to the vet. Thankfully it was a dye from a food that a friend who was watching him gave him. He doesn't stay there much anymore needless to say. LOL!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just remember though...if you switch the food too quickly, that can make your puppy's stomach upset and prolong the diarrhea. If you're going to switch to RC, try to mix in the old food and let her eat that too. I say this because when I switched my puppy over to RC awhile back, I only took three days, and she ended up having diarrhea for 14 days. I now have her on holistic food, so she doesn't have any problems, but just be careful when you switch. Now as a general rule of thumb, I take at least 2 to 3 weeks to fully switch over. Good luck!! =)


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

My dogs switched themselves over to the new food they picked out the new and left the old. They had soft stools for a day and then that was it, I try not to change things around too much or feed "junk" foods too much cause I don't want them getting picky and then refusing their good food.I give a teaspoon of canned food a day with their powder supplement and that's it.


----------

